# TUG web page problems



## eduardo (Mar 30, 2009)

First I want to appologize if this is not the right place for this discussion.  I am a new member and do not know my way around here at all.  When I go to the tug2.net site, I don't see anywhere for members to log in.  When I select a topic on the left side of the main page, under members only, like Sales History Data - it takes quite some time then comes up with can't find or open that web page.  Do I need to be signed in before I try that?  How to I do that?

Also, I am having problems with the site being very slow.  I don't have blazing broadband speed (tested at 1.3 mbs today) but am not experiencing problems with other web sites.  If I try to find for example the timeshares currently listed for sale in Mexico, it takes so long to get the listing opened that I think it is not going to happen at all.

Thanks for your help,

eduardo


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to TUG!  

For the member's only features you need to be a (paid) TUG Member and you need to be signed in.  You are still showing as a guest - (see under your blue user name at the left.)

If you've already paid your membership, you still have to change your status from guest, to member, in your user profile - here's how.

Click on my name and send me a pm if you need more help.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 30, 2009)

This certainly sounds alot like an email I recieved a few hours ago, so if thats the case I hope you recieved my reply.

Just in case, here it is again =)

The vast majority of the TUG website is free and open to the public, only when you visit a section of the site that is restricted to members only will you be prompted to log in.



The TUG member login page can be accessed here at any time  http://tug2.com/tugmembers



Or you can click on the “timeshare ratings & reviews” link at the top of any page on TUG.



I can also suggest not using AOL’s internal web browser when surfing TUG, as many if not all aol users express issues when doing so.  Simply minimizing aol and using the Internet Explorer icon on your desktop will result in a far better experience for you!



Please let me know if I can assist you further!


----------



## eduardo (Mar 31, 2009)

*AOL*

Brian,

Thanks.  Yes, the problem does go away when using msn instead of aol.  I was really pulling my hair out (it's all gone anyway) using aol to explore the tug site - and getting ready to give up.

Now it is much better and more user friendly.

eduardo


----------

